# ti ringraziano



## MOMO2

Come si direbbe questa frase?

X, Tizio, Caio e Sempronia ti salutano e ti ringraziano.

X al vocativo, giusto?
poi i nomi al nominativo e poi ?
te salutant et gratias permultas ago tibi? 

Ago va bene anche se i soggetti sono più d'uno?

Grazie


----------



## XiaoRoel

X (vocativo), Caius Semproniaque te salutant et gratias tibi agunt.


----------



## MOMO2

XiaoRoel said:


> X (vocativo), Caius Semproniaque te salutant et gratias tibi agunt.


 
Gratias XiaoRoel !

E se volessimo mettere per cosa lo stiamo ringraziando? 

Come dovrei rendere il complemento?

X., T. , C. e S. ti salutano e ti ringraziano per l'attestazione. (questo ci ha fatto avere un'attestazione che aspettavamo da tempo)
X, Titius, Caius Semproniaque te salutant et gratias agunt tibi ... testimonium


----------



## XiaoRoel

Con _de + ablativo_.


----------



## MOMO2

Grazas. 
Momodos


----------



## Stoicorum_simia

An alternative is to write X (dativo) Caius Semproniaque salutant et gratias agunt - like a letter heading - even to the person you are addressing


----------

